# So You Thought MTH Went Out of Business?



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is Andy Edleman’s explanation for those that don’t frequent OGR.

MTH Electric Trains Is Still Open - YouTube

So you thought MTH went out of business? (primemovercommunications.com)


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

About what I thought was going on. Thanks for posting that. What is the parts dept company name???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

AMCDave said:


> About what I thought was going on. Thanks for posting that. What is the parts dept company name???


A really catchy name, MTH Parts & Sales LLC.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Lehigh74 said:


> Here is Andy Edleman’s explanation for those that don’t frequent OGR.
> 
> MTH Electric Trains Is Still Open - YouTube
> 
> So you thought MTH went out of business? (primemovercommunications.com)


I like MTH and have several of their pieces. I really did think they were gone. Good looking out here though 👍


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks...I found it!!! I did not know they were in operation. Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Just received an email from them today with their February 17th Newsletter.


----------

